# Articles or Canons of Dort?



## thistle93 (Jan 29, 2010)

I am wondering why some refer to the Articles of Dort as Canons? Which was it originally? I thought the word canon was to be used only for Holy Scripture. I know that the Synod would not say their words were inspired and infallible like Scripture. Any thoughts would be appreciated.

Thank you!

For His Glory-
Matthew Wilson


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Jan 29, 2010)

Canon is Greek for "rule." 

The heads of doctrine, 1, 2, 3/4, and 5 each have articles and a rejection of errors. Together they make up the canons of the Synod of Dort.

In the singular and usually with the definite article ("the") "canon" or "the canon" refers to Scripture which is the sole unique rule for faith and the Christian life. In Reformed circles, "the canons" usually refers to the canons of Dort.


----------

